# Power lock for keyless entry not working



## mrbb008 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a 1998 Nissan Altima and the driver power lock for keyless entry is not working:

(1) When I press my keyless entry remote once the driver door is supposed to unlock but it doesn't. 
(2) When I press the remote twice all the other doors open as they should. 
(3) When I press to lock, all the doors lock BUT the driver door.

When I manually lock the driver door then all the other doors lock. When I press the master lock/unlock button on the door, all doors lock/unlock but the driver's door.

I think I covered all the situations. Any ideas of what is wrong and how to fix it? What parts do I need to buy? Thanks for all the help.


----------

